# Tiling over brick



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Just need to clear up a discussion I had with a homeowner yesterday. They told me that they had a contractor tell them a few years ago it was unacceptable to tile on top of the brick going around their gas insert fireplace. I have always been under the impression that you could. I'm not a tile guy by strict trade but am an interior remodeler and in most cases set my own tile, just never in that situation. We were discussing tiling it and they said what their previous contractor had told them. I am just looking for some sort of "professional tile setter" opinions on this. Why you can or why you can't.

Thanks


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Anyone? :whistling


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Why would you want to ruin the brick and waste the tile?

Not sure thats what your looking for, but at least you got an answer.:thumbup:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Eric K said:


> Just need to clear up a discussion I had with a homeowner yesterday. They told me that they had a contractor tell them a few years ago it was unacceptable to tile on top of the brick going around their gas insert fireplace. I have always been under the impression that you could. I'm not a tile guy by strict trade but am an interior remodeler and in most cases set my own tile, just never in that situation. We were discussing tiling it and they said what their previous contractor had told them. I am just looking for some sort of "professional tile setter" opinions on this. Why you can or why you can't.
> 
> Thanks


I use mesh in such situations, never failed me yet.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Heck yes you can do it. You can lay on any suitable surface. Concrete, block, brick, tilebacker. It just has to be stable. No difference between small block and big brick.

Just look on page 78 of the TCNA handbook, paragraph 3.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

*Go for it.*

Standard practice. arty:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

It's done all the time, always has been. Mesh isn't usually required and serves no real purpose.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanksfor the replies. I thought it would be fine to tile over brick. Just wanted to check with someone on that.


----------

